# Lyft driver express program, terrible experience!



## beasthpc (Aug 4, 2016)

Lyft express drive was my first experience with rideshare, and here is my take on it, that I wish I would have seen somewhere else on here. 

As me Being from the Baltimore/Washington/Virginia region Unless you plan to do Lyft FULL time, stay far away from the express rental program!! I had to work minimum off 39hrs qouted to make the 65 rental free qouta. Did this for about 3 weeks and every week only made about 450$ after thier all thier fees. There was even a week when i was cutting it close to the 4:59am Monday cut off period.. It was on a Sunday afternoon I had 62 rides then all of a sudden I got timed out, but mind you I had taken an over 8hr break from the last time I was lyfting I sent them numerous emails back and forth. And they kept giving me the same bs response "you have reached the limit and are required to take a 6hr break) and I kept responding to them with the screenshots to prove that I only had been on the app for 6hrs..so I then had to stay up until 2am for my app to kick back in. Just to finish my last three rides.. There are 3 rentals currently at Baltimore all priced weekly Malibu 139/w Impala 219/w and Equinox 249/w.. So as you can see if you do not make the qouta you then pay from your already shitty earned dollars and if you don't get 40. You also pay for all the miles you used while using their car at .25c a mile! In addition you are charged the same rate for any miles you use outside the app.. So before anyone does this I would definitely take super caution! Not worth it at all!! But if anyone else is having a much better experience please share!!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

These companies are a rip-off in every way. Welcome to the club. Please take advice that many of the vets give you and don't get mad when they don't tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## beasthpc (Aug 4, 2016)

Ofcourse at the time I saw it as, I had a car too old to lyft with, here's a fairly new car to use while making money, without having to worry about any maintainence(the only positive). And since the program was just a few days introduced to Baltimore, I found no one elses experience to take into consideration


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

With lyft its still fairly small market threw much of country. Your lucky 65 i gotta do 75 but thats in boston where lyft is more well known. I do about 38-42 hours makeing about $900. But now its a flooded market i have to make friends and have buisness partners to get to 75. I dont even like friday nights anymore as the drivers market is now flooded with full timers and part timers. I like to go in the evening threw the night and into early part of morning when theres least amount of drivers and less traffic. I havent had much problems with people either


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Give it back. Find the cheapest, nicest Plus size vehicle you can finance.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I have to do 100rides for San Francisco market. I just got on express drive. I'll let you know how it goes. Uber and Lyft offer basically the same offers except uber has some sketchy deals with Bama leasing and some other not so great ones


----------



## aikon (Aug 4, 2016)

Lag Monkey - Did you have to be invited by Lyft to get on Express Drive? Or were you just able to apply from your Lyft Dashboard / Vehicles?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I found it under dashboard where it says add vechicale


----------



## aikon (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok. I'm in South Bay, and I don't see the express drive option. It must still be limited (for now) to San Francisco for the Bay Area. Lyft press releases previously mentioned the express drive was expanding to San Fran this summer, but I also saw some articles that mentioned Silicon Valley.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Keep checking under add a new cechical and hopefully it will show up soon


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

beasthpc said:


> Lyft express drive was my first experience with rideshare, and here is my take on it, that I wish I would have seen somewhere else on here.
> 
> As me Being from the Baltimore/Washington/Virginia region Unless you plan to do Lyft FULL time, stay far away from the express rental program!! I had to work minimum off 39hrs qouted to make the 65 rental free qouta. Did this for about 3 weeks and every week only made about 450$ after thier all thier fees. There was even a week when i was cutting it close to the 4:59am Monday cut off period.. It was on a Sunday afternoon I had 62 rides then all of a sudden I got timed out, but mind you I had taken an over 8hr break from the last time I was lyfting I sent them numerous emails back and forth. And they kept giving me the same bs response "you have reached the limit and are required to take a 6hr break) and I kept responding to them with the screenshots to prove that I only had been on the app for 6hrs..so I then had to stay up until 2am for my app to kick back in. Just to finish my last three rides.. There are 3 rentals currently at Baltimore all priced weekly Malibu 139/w Impala 219/w and Equinox 249/w.. So as you can see if you do not make the qouta you then pay from your already shitty earned dollars and if you don't get 40. You also pay for all the miles you used while using their car at .25c a mile! In addition you are charged the same rate for any miles you use outside the app.. So before anyone does this I would definitely take super caution! Not worth it at all!! But if anyone else is having a much better experience please share!!


The program is designed for full timers. What is the expectation? Lyft gives you a free car with maintenance and insurance in exchange for 2 hours of driving each week? It isn't a free car for you to use on vacation, you are meant to use it for business hence the $0.25/mile charge. Hell, I WISH my vehicle only cost me $0.25/mile with maintenance and insurance included! As for the 6 hour break, research your business. You can work a maximum of 14 hours out of a 24 hour rolling period unless you are offline for 6 continuous hours. If you drive 13.5 hours then sleep for 5.5 hours and sign back on, you'll be booted after 30 minutes and forced to take a 6 hour uninterrupted break. Research your business and know the rules, Lyft isn't responsible for training you.


----------



## beasthpc (Aug 4, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> The program is designed for full timers. What is the expectation? Lyft gives you a free car with maintenance and insurance in exchange for 2 hours of driving each week? It isn't a free car for you to use on vacation, you are meant to use it for business hence the $0.25/mile charge. Hell, I WISH my vehicle only cost me $0.25/mile with maintenance and insurance included! As for the 6 hour break, research your business. You can work a maximum of 14 hours out of a 24 hour rolling period unless you are offline for 6 continuous hours. If you drive 13.5 hours then sleep for 5.5 hours and sign back on, you'll be booted after 30 minutes and forced to take a 6 hour uninterrupted break. Research your business and know the rules, Lyft isn't responsible for training you.


Again I was letting people know that if they use this program in the dmv area atleast, expect to be driving full time, and as for the 14 hr break I adressed that I'm well aware of that, my issue was I was offline continuously for more than 8hrs. But for some reason they stopped me from working like I hadn't already taken a break over 6 hours


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah - I wish everyone came here before going out on the road making stupid financial decisions.


----------



## beasthpc (Aug 4, 2016)

Agreed, many drivers do not know about this forum


----------



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

Lag Monkey said:


> I have to do 100rides for San Francisco market. I just got on express drive. I'll let you know how it goes. Uber and Lyft offer basically the same offers except uber has some sketchy deals with Bama leasing and some other not so great ones


Ooooooooooh poor you in the San Fran market. Have to do 100. Lol all short rides, base rate, 50 hourly guaranteed, weekly bonus of 500 for 125 rides. Yeah we feel horrible for you


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Having your own car is the best option. I looked at their lease and crunched the numbers. If you take the lease you are a slave to pay for the lease.


----------

